# Maplestory Problems



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

We have just recently installed a brand new Winodws XP Service Pack 2. After, I installed Maplestory and when i click to start it it fails to execute.

We have installed the latest directX, and the lastest driver for our graphic Card. 

All help is appreciated,
TechHelp24


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,
would you mind telling me what Maplestory is?
also what firewall do you have?


----------



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

Maplestory is a 2D Graphical Game Developed By Nexon. It originally came out in Korea then etc. etc.

The site is www.nexon.net or www.mapleglobal.com

Our current firewall is Comodo Firewall, and it has been configured for maximum security. I am positive that we don't have any problems with a virus because we just reinstalled, or the graphic card because we played it on this current computer before.


----------



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

TechHelp24 said:


> Maplestory is a 2D Graphical Game Developed By Nexon. It originally came out in Korea then etc. etc.
> 
> The site is www.nexon.net or www.mapleglobal.com
> 
> Our current firewall is Comodo Firewall, and it has been configured for maximum security. I am positive that we don't have any problems with a virus because we just reinstalled, or the graphic card because we played it on this current computer before.


I left out that this is an indeed an online pc game


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

The reason why I asked about the firewall is because It might actually be stopping you from playing the game, try turning down the security bar and see if that helps


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Also open up COMODO and then click on the secruity tab, then on the button that says Application Monitor and see what it says for Maple story.


----------



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

In the application monitor it doesn't have maplestory in it.

Because the program itself won't execute i presume, and i've tried just completely turning off the firewall and it didn't work.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Keep you firewall on.

Now open up Application monitor, and add then browse, find the exe add click ok, see if this works


----------



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nope, doesn't work..


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I have just done some reading on maplestory in the FAQ.

Try some of these and make sure it is correct:



> If you have signed up but cannot access the game, most likely you have not verified your account. All users must verify their account on the website with the verification code sent to the registered email. This will activate your account.



It also mentions something about a patch:
http://maplestory.nexon.net/

Do you get any error at all?
Does it appear in task manger under Process?


----------



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

No Error, its just that the game itself doesn't "start"


----------



## kevinpravong (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Umm i got a problem also. like i can play the game. but when i start playing it gives me like 2min and like it logs me off. Do u kno whats wrong with it?

Important !


----------

